# Snail mates



## Rferrell (Jan 2, 2013)

What kind of shrimp will not eat my ramshorn snails?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

i have kept many shrimp and snails an i have never heard of a shrimp eating ramshorns unless there dead already. If your worried about it though stick to shrimp that get no bigger than 3cm like crystal shrimp and cherry shrimp


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Shrimp won't eat snails....


----------



## Rferrell (Jan 2, 2013)

Ok because I have done research and read that ghost shrimp and red cherry shrimp will eat snails?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I wish my red cherry shrimp would eat the snails in my aquariums, but they just eat around them. I've only seen them eat the dead snails.


----------



## Vayurules (Dec 7, 2012)

P, you could just crush the problem snails shells, then the RCS will clean up the mess.


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

Vayurules said:


> P, you could just crush the problem snails shells, then the RCS will clean up the mess.


I do this sometimes and the shrimp seem to enjoy the treat;-) Would be better if the shrimp could do it themselves so I wouldn't have to touch the creepy little snails, lol.


----------

